# Reading > Who Said That? >  The needs of the many outweigh the needs of the few

## Phil

Collectivist slogan? Phil

----------


## Admin

Star Trek 2: The Wrath of Khan. Spock to Kirk at the end explaining why Spock sacrificed himself to save the ship.

----------


## OBrien

It's also the quote at the basis of utilitarianism.

----------


## dennismurphy

read John Stuart Mill or Jeremy Bentham

----------

